# PDA - Surfing the Web Q



## Meltdown (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi everyone, I need some advice as I'm completely ignorant about what exactly a PDA can and can't do.

Can you surf the web on a PDA? I know you can send/receive emails but could you look at a site like Tech Support Guy on a PDA, read, make a post, etc

Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

How are you going to connect your PDA to the web?

Mine will connect to the web using IR to my mobile phone. Using Internet Explorer it will surf the web (at 9.6kB only) but really, its painful. 

The small screen means you need to constantly scroll up/down/left/right. 

I can even access my bank on line.

You would need to be desperate though....

But for e-mail its great. 
Using the connection with my phone I can collect emails anywhere. 
I do not download attachments unless its urgent, due to the slow speed and high cost of the mobile connection.


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 24, 2000)

Thanks for the reply kiwiguy, it looks like it's a laptop I need, not a PDA.


----------



## sketchman (Oct 12, 2002)

hi there I am using a HP Jornada 720 w/ a 3"/6"sceen I am wireless 
it is slow but I have a full range of options I went with T-Mobile that cost 24.95
unlimited access I can use IM the device came preinstalled with Yahoo IM
I dwn Divx for movies al in all this was the best investment so far and you can find them on e-bay for a couple of hun$$$ so it is my opinion that this for my purpose is better than a laptop whichI had the Jornada has a pcmcia slot that will enable me to use a lan card or wireless in which I am sending as I write so it all comes down to preference & portability.
I am very pleased.

down side I did have to do alot of ground work to tweak it the way I wanted but it taught me more about the system than most level 3 techs.

good luck
Da Sketchman


----------



## ProphetG777 (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a Palm M130 connected to my Desktop computer with a Bluetooth Access Point and an sdk card. I am able to connect to the Avantgo.com website. These are not very extensive at this time(04/01/04) I can read email using Eudora Email. Blazer Browser never worked. Appearently Eudora Web Browser doesn't work either. Thanks for the info On Yahoo Instant Messenger. How do I set up Eudora Web Browser to connect to my cox.net cable modem through my computer? Do I have to pay for the full version or does it work at all?


----------

